# Tommy E plays a Larivee



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool video of Tommy E playing a really fancy Larivee. It sounds amazing.

[video=youtube;kF69CptU1MM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF69CptU1MM[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

He is an amazing guitarist !! 

Thanks for posting this...I enjoyed watching it very much.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

How does he know where to put his fingers and pluck the strings like that?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> How does he know where to put his fingers and pluck the strings like that?


Good point. I'm pretty sure he's been taking lessons!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> How does he know where to put his fingers and pluck the strings like that?


Practice, Practice, Practice until your fingers bleed, take time out for a cold beer or two then Practice, Practice, Practice. He obviously has had some formal training but nothing gets you to that degree of proficiency without the aforementioned finger torture. I'd say some classical studies, the way he fingers the right hand, thumb forward and fingers slightly back is basic classical training. Nice job on those old jazz numbers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> How does he know where to put his fingers and pluck the strings like that?


Tommy's a great player and ambassador for the instrument.

I'm sure he would agree with the old adage "it's easy to be tall when you stand on the shoulders of giants".

He had some great influences.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the crossroads are to blame. They must be in the states, I've been coast to coast in Canada and havent found them yet...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

and that led me to this little jem.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4tNdNFACU00" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=4tNdNFACU00&feature=endscreen


sorry its this one

http://youtu.be/Cd1qHyCbZNU


----------



## ChrisW (Feb 20, 2013)

I went to see him in Toronto last year -- only him, no opening acts, a full 90 minutes of pure joy and entertainment. 

Class guy.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I saw him a month ago. Absolutely amazing and you can tell he's having a ball on stage. He played for 3 hours with only one short break and a friend of mine who works back stage at the venue said he didn't have a setlist. Just came out and played.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Tommy could make a fishing rod sound amazing .


----------

